# 2013 Q7 TDI Premium Plus



## paulvr02 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey,

I am interested in buying a used 2013 Q7 TDI Premium Plus with low miles 30K. I have not test driven the car yet and I was wondering what should I be looking for at this SUV as far as the engine, underneath, interior or anything? The car was previously owned in California. Any known issues with this year model? I did my research and I could not find any issues. It is out of the warranty and I don't know if the diesel fix has been done yet. To those of you that got the fix what changes have you noticed on how it runs, gas mileage or anything different in general?

Thanks


----------



## auditruth (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry I didn’t see this earlier. 

Did you buy, great suv I have had a 2010 took the buyout. Then upgraded to a 2015 overall not much to look out for. Motor is solid as a rock. After fix not much to add but a little worse gas mileage overall.


----------



## Yaemish (Sep 12, 2018)

I just bought one that was a buy out and had the same question. I tried to get the service history (which was difficult), that is the big thing. I had a guy from Porsche put me in touch with someone he knew from Audi. The Audi guy did it as a favor as was very honest with me and said that they are solid but he would look out for the sunroof drain issue. In the back, the drain runs on both sides over the rear tire well. He said if there was any moisture in there or signs that water had gotten in, don't consider the vehicle.

There are a lot of electronics tucked up back there and if the water gets in there, you are going to have gremlins. I waited for a day that was raining and did a test drive. At my house I removed those two panels and checked. I was lucky, no moisture. They come out with torx bits, there were two different sizes but it all comes out easily.

You take the aluminum guard out that runs along the lift gate (you lift up the spare tire cover to expose the screws. Then you take out the floor anchors (different torx size) and the sides just pop out. Good luck. I think I'm pretty happy with mine, I've only had it a few weeks though but I did get 28 MPG at 80 MPH on a 3 hour trip. That was great!


----------



## Yaemish (Sep 12, 2018)

I should add, I never drove it "pre-fix" but a lot of people are angry about the changes. There is a Malone tune for it and there is a guy in the ClubTourag forums that is doing a reflash for the transmission control unit. You can basically get it back to "pre-fix" if you are inclined. However, I'm not sure how it will work with the warranty. You would probably want to reflash to stock for dealership trips.


----------



## bmwrt33 (Dec 1, 2019)

I do have a 2013 S-Line Gas and a 2015 TDI Qs. I had the mod done on the Diesel. Runs a little louder, the first gear holds up longer in order to heat up faster but nothing to worry but come with a lag during take off. Uses more Def liquid but the Dealer fills them for free. They added a cat converter to the vehicle. I still love the Diesel vehicle and planned to hold on as long as I can to both.


----------



## Audiq7andvwjetta (May 2, 2019)

I have a 2014 Q7 TDI Premium Plus and i bought it with 28k miles used before the fix, car has been great but the fix was interesting. i brought the car in after work and had a loaner benz until it got dark and i went to get the q7 back after the fix. after driving off the lot i immediately noticed the glow-plug light flashing, i realized that the car had no power either, putting my foot down did nothing and i couldn't even shift in manual mode. i took the car right back and they gave me a nice 2018 q5 loaded for a month. They never told me what went wrong but that they needed a part and that my car was the first they'd done. changes i noticed were that the car didn't slow down as much going downhill anymore. but other than that its a great car and i recommend it.


----------

